# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Power Tanks

## Leigh

I want to go the power tank route for on board air.  
Problem 1- where can you get a 15lb tank?
Problem 2- where can you get a refill not an exchange?
This is the route I want to go.  Not interested in a compressor.

Help!  Any info appreciated.
Thanks!

----------


## jeep crawl

personally have one ,love it Bought direct from Power tank.com 

we have to go to a place off exit 4 i think   ,a friend  drops them off  ...can tell you later

also paint ball places  and hop shops fill them

----------


## Flash!

All my parts came from Amazon, including the tank. The whole setup cost less than $150 with a 10lb tank.

Welding supply shops, homebrew shops and paintball shops are where I'd look for refills. Not all will refill vs swap, but you should be able to find one. Arco Welding is where I've gotten mine refilled, but they're down towards Boston so that probably doesn't help much.

----------


## Leigh

I can not find anyone to refill a tank. I've called several paint ball places. They all said no. I've called several welding supply place they also said no.  Exchange only. If you have a place that you use I would love the name.

Thanks!

----------


## FSHJNKY

Do you have a parts list youd like to share? Id love to do that.

----------


## jeep crawl

i will check today on the place off exit 4 , use them all the time now ,but my friend drops them off 

they is a hop shop in Pembroke i have used many times ,but hes pricey  

welding place want your tank ,not  good with that idea

----------


## jeep crawl

granite Industrial Gases 
49North high Street 
Derry NH 

Great people

And he sells old tanks ,so if thats the route you want to take

----------


## Leigh

Thanks! I will give them a call today!

----------


## 64wildcat

Hey Brian I'd like to see the parts list to if you don't mind it will give me a little project to do over the winter

----------


## Flash!

> Do you have a parts list youd like to share? Id love to do that.





> Hey Brian I'd like to see the parts list to if you don't mind it will give me a little project to do over the winter



It looks like the specific tank I ordered isn't on Amazon any longer. Any co2 cylinder with a CGA320 valve will work.

The regulator converts the tank to NPT at 150psi:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then you just need some NPT air hose, an inflator and some connectors. I also ended up needing some thread tape to get everything sealed up well.

I'm really happy with my setup, but a couple observations:
If I'm wheeling with a group, there's no prize for being the fastest to air up. I usually still end up hanging out while everyone else uses their pumps.
The tank needs to be at an angle or vertical to fill, you shouldn't use it with the tank horizontal or you risk getting liquid co2.
You can't get a partially full tank refilled, it needs to be empty. And you can't just purge it and refill since purging it makes the tank *really* cold and you have to wait for it to defrost before filling.
It's still smart to carry a pump as a backup or plan to borrow one or get to a gas station.

----------


## 64wildcat

What size tank did you use and how many tires can you get out of one

----------


## LJ Rubicon

> What size tank did you use and how many tires can you get out of one


Dennis
I have a 20lb tank and get about (40) total air ups or call it (10) air ups all (4) 35" tires. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## 64wildcat

Thanks Scott

----------


## Darxus

It seems like one of the many available 150 psi compressors might be a better option than paying somebody else to refill it, when they sound difficult to find?

----------


## Leigh

> granite Industrial Gases 
> 49North high Street 
> Derry NH 
> 
> Great people
> 
> And he sells old tanks ,so if thats the route you want to take


Sir!  I owe you a beer, or a tank fill!

----------


## THMPR650

I would go with the regulator and hose from power tank then purchase a 20 or 50lb industrial co2 tank from airgas, Middlesex gases, or the like suppliers. 
https://powertank.com/products/nit-0100

----------


## higgo

> I would go with the regulator and hose from power tank then purchase a 20 or 50lb industrial co2 tank from airgas, Middlesex gases, or the like suppliers. 
> https://powertank.com/products/nit-0100


I think that power tank setup is for charging shocks which take a lot more pressure than a tire.

Regardless, you should be able to piece together a setup for way less money that that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tao

I use the power tank and can fill in less time than most spend setting up their compressor hose. My tank was filled by Tri-State fire equipment in Hudson, I think they use the name "Impact Fire equipment" now.  I think the cost was $65 for the 10# tank and I'm still on the first fill.

https://impactfireservices.com/contact-us/hudson-nh/

----------


## bhd6th

I work in the brewing industry, home brew shops should be able to help you out on the cheap!

----------

